# Chronarch 100D preview



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

OK guys here is the official preview of the Chronarch 100D7/100D5/101D7.

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewshimanochronarchdpreview.html


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Think I'll just stick with my B's.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Sweet! Out of my price range though so I'll have to stick w/my Curado Es for now!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Do I see a drain hole towards the back of the reel? I know that will make some people happy.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes sir there is a drain hole back there.


----------



## jonnylaw (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow, I can't imagine how nice that would look sitting next to my core. They'll be like twins from heaven!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

I could see one of those joining my Core .


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I see one with Core side plates in my future :biggrin: That should cut the weight down a little more and make it two tone silver/grey.


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

looks like a cumara rod there to


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

BOY THATS GONNA LOOK GOOD ON MY MARSH RAT ROD!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Bantam1 said:


> I see one with Core side plates in my future :biggrin: That should cut the weight down a little more and make it two tone silver/grey.


TRICK IT OUT! COOL:brew2: POST PICS


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

are these reels availible yet? where how much?


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...-91FB-DD11-80C2-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

thanx


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

I'd be more than happy to test one of these with honest evaluation. Being the second longest caster next to Mullet with chronarchs and curado's I'll give it a work out.

See you at the show.


----------

